# Roll cast tips?



## BigBadBrad (Feb 10, 2012)

So, I'm pretty much having to teach myself everything to do with fly fishing because I only know one person who does it, and he's...well, he's not a good teacher. I have been doing a lot of research, watching a lot of videos, and I've taught myself basic casting and double hauling so far, but the majority of the places i fish require roll casting..i feel like I'm doing it right, but about 3/4 of the time, my line end up bunched up and short of where i want it...any ideas why? Thanks in advance!

Sent from my XT555C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Get good with only ten to fifteen feet of flyline out of the guides. The trick is having the entire fly line, leader & fly moving. 

Think Olympic Ribbon Dancing.


----------



## briney dave (Aug 28, 2013)

that roll cast is a must have in tight spots: the above is right on about practicing short

get out on the lawn with either no fly or the hook cut but still using a leader 

I am pretty wristy with this (not sure if that is the standard way or not) 

start with just the motion then with targets then take a couple steps back and repeat both parts until you can move enough line to get the job done where you want to fish. don't worry about going a mile with this like you might see a pro doing: I rarely have to roll that far as most of the time if you need to roll its because the spots are tight


----------



## BigBadBrad (Feb 10, 2012)

briney dave said:


> that roll cast is a must have in tight spots: the above is right on about practicing short
> 
> get out on the lawn with either no fly or the hook cut but still using a leader
> 
> ...


I think i have it down for the most part. It's usually just the end of the line that bunches up on me. Kinda like my loop collapses at the end. I guess just keep practicing? My problem is that i don't wanna practice the wrong way because bad habits are hard to break..

Sent from my XT555C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Priorityfishing (Aug 12, 2012)

I have always been taught that you can't practice a roll cast on the lawn. You have to use the water to keep the fly/leader/line down. Try practicing at a pond or other still body of water. Hope this helps.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## goatfly (Jun 21, 2013)

One of the keys is to get as much of the line moving as you can, then on the "forward" part of the cast speed up steadily and increasingly, then come to an abrupt stop when the rod tip is about 10 oclock position.
That said, there is a limit to the distance that you can roll cast, it all depends on the line size, rod length and the action of the rod. On my 5wt fast action 9' I can only effectively roll cast around 50 ft. I have used about every cast available at some point, even the "bow and arrow" cast.
Agree with the above poster, you can't learn to roll cast on the grass.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Big bunny leech on a fast 4 weight. 

Slowmo +/- 50' roll cast at the end. Understanding the physics is key.


----------

